# Unused FM frequency



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of an unused FM frequency (88.5 to 107) in the Detroit area?

I have a Garmin Nuvi 660. It will broadcast its output (directions and mp3 music) over an FM frequency to the radio in my car. It needs an unused FM band to do this. I tried what I thought were unused frqs but a signal came through over the Garmin's signal. Is there an unused frq around town? 

Thanks,


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

B540glenn said:


> Does anyone know of an unused FM frequency (88.5 to 107) in the Detroit area?............


Turn on the radio and run through the frequencies 1 at a time and make a note of the ones where no signal is received. That's the way I had to do it.................and when traveling you will find you have to search again for an unused channel in any new area. Even in central Michigan, it seems that there is reception on all but 2-3 frequencies.

Steve


----------



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

I did that with many frequencies. The radio would receive the GPS signal fine for a few miles then some other signal would break through. Most of the frequencies sounded like and old AM radio during a storm. Lots'a static! I'm using 88.1 at the moment but something keeps interrupting.

I wonder if there's a way to boost the signal output on the Garmin.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

B540glenn said:


> .............I wonder if there's a way to boost the signal output on the Garmin.


There is, but it is not legal.

Yup, one of the problems with moving with the radio on is that stations come and go depending on location and sturcture that interfer with the FM signal.

Steve


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Put the garmin unit closer to your car's FM antenna. Like others have already said, radio propagation changes as you drive, so you'll have to keep finding an empty frequency.

Here's a link from the FCC that will show you FM stations within a 60 mile radius of Detroit. It shows some some unused FM channels.

http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/fmq?stat...32&NS=N&dlon2=83&mlon2=3&slon2=39&EW=W&size=9

Here's the link to the page to find FM stations in other parts on MI and the US.

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/audio/fmq.html


----------



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for that link. 

Having the power info will help choose the frequency for my usual route.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Find an open frequency, not just one with low power.

Here's some open freqs.

88.5
88.7
88.9
90.5
91.5
92.1
92.5
92.9
93.3
93.7
etc...

Keep in mind that these are only US openings, there may be some Canadian stations occupying some of these channels.


----------

